# Went for a 'walk' in townsville



## Kitah (Feb 21, 2010)

I decided to spend a few hours this arvo looking for assorted wildlife, and found these critters. I DID come across 4 assorted snakes, but they were too quick for me- one was a dark olive on top with bright yellow belly, another had colourful yellowish and brown vertical banding and the other two I haven't a clue, I just saw the flick of their tails as they entered the grass on the side of the paths. Doesn't help that two creepy guys started following me, so I made haste out of that particular location...

I've included some scenery shots and wildlife other than reptiles

The first guy/gal that I found, and quite unexpectedly! he/she was crossing the road, and was quite lucky because a car had just come the other way, and this little one was on my side of the road. I quickly took a few pics and moved it into the water on the side of the road (the side it was heading to)















Rainbow bee eater









Wallaby.. of some sort





A tiny burtons that I came across- unfortunately it was dead, though I'm not sure how. it looks like someone stepped on it, as it was on a footpath, not a road.









Green striped frog, Cyclorana alboguttata? 









Rainbow skink- this guy/gal was quite 'photogenic'... I knelt down near it and watched it as it grabbed and ate a bug of some sort. it then noticed the numerous mozzies hanging around me, and ran towards me for an easy feed. I must admit that it missed, and bit my knee at one point lol.I actually have heaps of these living in my backyard, but they're never this photogenic!

































Green striped frog, Cyclorana alboguttata? 

















ID? an unknown gecko found amongst the numerous AHG's in one of the bird hides. The first picture shows the gecko near an AHG (right)















scenery shots


















a random thirsty butterfly





This is the ONLY shot I managed to get of one of the kingfishers. They were quick and didnt stay still for long, and most certainly didn't let you get close!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome photos! That would have been a wonderful walk... (apart from the creepy guys...) I love the zombie-looking wallaby lol


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like a productive walk, shame about the Burtons though. The first frog looks like a New Holland Frog (Cyclorana novaehollandiae).

Aaron


----------



## wizz (Feb 21, 2010)

cool pics mate


----------



## Kitah (Feb 21, 2010)

It was certainly a great afternoon, and I met a stranger that was there birdwatching/photography and we were chatting quite a while about wildlife and animals in general  

No better way to spend you're time! Pitty uni is starting tomorrow though 

Does anyone have any idea what that gecko was, by anychance?


----------



## hoppyone (Feb 21, 2010)

Some realy great photo's there and nice looking gecko no idea what it is ???


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful work and thank you for sharing


----------



## jinin (Feb 21, 2010)

Good PIX


----------



## gus11 (Feb 22, 2010)

your turtle is a canni,
your wallaby an agile 
the skink is a carlia pectoralis
the frogs are green stripe frogs
i would say gehyra dubia for your gecko
and the kingfisher is a forest kingfisher.

if your back around the uni you should come drop by our office/herp lab top floor of the new bio science building room 216

Gus


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 22, 2010)

great photos thanks for sharing


----------



## kupper (Feb 22, 2010)

i would say the gecko is a gehyra dubia shadow


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 22, 2010)

what a most handsome skink,and a great place to herp seeing 4 snakes? thats a great effort.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2010)

4 snakes in about 3hrs, I didn't think it was too bad  I just REALLY wish they were a TAD bit slower so I could have got some photos. Ah well, next time! I also hope to try and get some shots of the many monitors that are at that particular location. The first time I ever went there, to scope the place out, I saw 4 monitors basking on the side of the road- only problem was that I didn't have my camera with me! 

Snake Pimp, I really do like those little skinks, they're fun to watch and nice colouring 

And thanks


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 22, 2010)

xshadowx great pics " that spot" looks good after all the rain the last time i got out there was all dried up and been burnt off in areas


----------



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, last time I was out there it was dry  strangely enough I saw heaps of jabiru's and brolgas in the dry season, but none now... probably because they have far more places to be at the moment, instead of being stuck in one spot!


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah saw them down the back part. near the viewing point heaps of green tree frogs in there also. the easties move like lighting havent got close to getting a photo of one yet, a mate was telling me about some salties being spotted in there so i may have to get out and have a look


----------



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think they said on the radio it has 'taken up residency" in the dam/pond whatever at the hole 17 for the golf course. I was a tad wary going near the water up there, because I didn't know what was in it haha  I'm always so darn paranoid! It'd be great to see it, but I'm not sure whether I'd be able to if its on private property.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 23, 2010)

xshadowx said:


> 4 snakes in about 3hrs, I didn't think it was too bad  I just REALLY wish they were a TAD bit slower so I could have got some photos. Ah well, next time! I also hope to try and get some shots of the many monitors that are at that particular location. The first time I ever went there, to scope the place out, I saw 4 monitors basking on the side of the road- only problem was that I didn't have my camera with me!
> 
> Snake Pimp, I really do like those little skinks, they're fun to watch and nice colouring
> 
> And thanks




the trick with diurnal snakes is,you got to grab them before they run which often requires a running one handed dive/grab,and often on dangerously venomous species LOL but at least you get to photograph them then(and play a bit)


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 6, 2010)

awsome pictures and great spot love th animals you found


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 7, 2010)

Great photos. I love that rainbow skink!!!


----------

